# ** a sunday well spent... haha :p **



## alaylam (Feb 18, 2007)

There's some fierce competition here!I was debating just adding thist tut to the regular section but thought hey what the heck... 

Those who have seen my other tut or fotds know I like my makeup classy and *simple*. This one is no different! Just a smokey eye with neutral lips, and really not much on the face this time. As per usual, no MAC makeup, but I've tried to include close shots of the colours I used so you can match the colours to those already in your collections. Mmmmmk? Here we go! Hope you enjoy!
__________________________________________________  _________
*The Look:*





__________________________________________________  _________
*The Products:*








More detail of products and colours used are in the steps that follow. All of my products are drugstore variety, including the giant eyeshadow/pigment pallet.
__________________________________________________  _________
*The Steps:*

*1) FACE*
I won't give too much detail on face prep as most people are set in their ways on how they apply their foundation/concealer/etc. and chances are they know what works best for them anyway. For me, I begin by mixing Revlon Skinlights in 01 Natural Light with a moisturizer - Olay Sensitive Moisture Therapy Cream. I apply it all over the entire face. 









I may or may not put on foundation afterwards. Like I said, prep your face however you like to. This time I skipped the foundation and went right to concealer. I used Covergirl Fresh Complexion in Classic Ivory. Cover any dark circles or discolouration under the eyes, creases of the nose, and any blemishes. As you can see, I really go crazy with my concealer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure to blend very well, I just used my fingertips.












I'll put on some bronzer and blush too... but not yet. I usually have to touch up my face after doing my eyes, so we'll just wait and finish the rest later.
__________________________________________________  _________
*1) EYES*
Ok eyes! Start by sweeping a shimmery peach across the entire lid. I actually used one of the colours from my blush compact, Covergirl Instant Cheekbones in Peach Parfait.








Next, put a medium to dark brown across the lid.








And thennn... use a blue or purple (depends how you see it!) in the crease and just lightly over the lid. If you have deep set eyes like me, I extend the darker colour a little bit higher than the crease so it doesn't get completely lost when I open my eyes...








I have combined two different shadows in the next step. The lighter colour is used as a highlight on the browbone and the darker burgundy is used on the lid. I started applying the burgundy near the lashes and blended it up towards the crease.











I then used a dark navy/green as liner on the top and bottom lashes.








Blend it!





Lastly, apply a shimmery light purple to the inner corners of the eye and blend outwards across the lid. I used Revlon Illuminance cream shadow in Wild Orchids.








Oh wait.. one more step! haha... curl the eyelashes and apply mascara. I use Covergirl fantastic lash. 







__________________________________________________  __________
*3) Back to the FACE*
Ok, now that I've finished my eyes I can go back and put on my bronzer and blush. I didn't do anything fancy with it, just used my big powder brush (left) for the bronzer and the blush brush (second from the left) for the blush. Again, I only used the lighter shade from the blush compact (didn't want to bother trying to blend the three together). I applied both the bronzer and the blush to the apples of my cheeks and blended up the cheekbones, and then swept just a little bit over my forehead and chin. I used L'oreal Glam Bronze bronzing powder in Enchanting Sunrise.










__________________________________________________  _________
*4) LIPS*
Nothing fancy here either, just some clear gloss. That's it!
__________________________________________________  _________
*5) THE FINISHED PRODUCT*








__________________________________________________  _________
*The end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2007)

You did a great job! Thank you for making this tutorial.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 19, 2007)

i love it. your pretty :]


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 19, 2007)

hahaha i love that blush compact from CG, and i use it on my eyes all the time haha. the lightest colour is great for just a little something.

also great tut, the look is very nice.


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 19, 2007)

Love the classic look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job.


----------



## cyens (Feb 19, 2007)

I love it, speacially that your using only drug store products. The result is fabulous!!!!

Your hair is very pretty.


----------



## n_c (Feb 19, 2007)

nice and simple...thanks for that tutorial!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

Love it!!  Simple, yet stunning!  Your eye color is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And it's nice seeing a tutorial for those of us with deep set eyes!


----------



## alaylam (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_Love it!! Simple, yet stunning! Your eye color is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's nice seeing a tutorial for those of us with deep set eyes!_

 
Sigh. I know! It's so sad to spend so much time perfecting the eyeshadow only to have it lost somewhere in the back of my head when I open my eyes. I envy the girls on here that can really show off their shadows properly.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 19, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alaylam* 

 
_Sigh. I know! It's so sad to spend so much time perfecting the eyeshadow only to have it lost somewhere in the back of my head when I open my eyes. I envy the girls on here that can really show off their shadows properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!!  It's quite frustrating


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 19, 2007)

I love it!!! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 19, 2007)

u did a wonderful job


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2007)

Very pretty, thanks for entering! Good luck.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 20, 2007)

Very fresh and pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for doing this tutorial, good luck


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 7, 2007)

tres jolie
thanks


----------



## srl5045 (Feb 13, 2008)

You are stunning. I can't believe how out of this world and unique your bone structure is. Im jealous! Great job.


----------



## mamadiaspora (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## corrine (Feb 14, 2008)

really pretty! what palette is that?


----------



## lady_mc_beth (Feb 14, 2008)

great make up !
thanks a lot


----------



## elleread (Feb 14, 2008)

Love the eyeshadows -great tips. Think I might have to try something like that, I love the combination of the browns and blue/purple!


----------



## frocher (Feb 14, 2008)

Gorgeous, thanks!


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 15, 2008)

You're strikingly pretty! Lovely tut....what camera do you use?


----------



## Alessah (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a good tut. And, btw, you are absolutely gorgeous--with makeup and without.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Feb 20, 2008)

You're so pretty, your eyes are gorgeous and your lips are to DIE for!!
Love the makeup and thanks for the tut


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like how you used drugstore only.  From what I can tell, they are starting to make much better products than before.


----------

